# Plus de iPod a la Fnac !



## macinside (20 Septembre 2002)

La Fnac vient décider de rétirer tous les iPod de la vente ! officiellement c'est a cause de la norme de europeen qui limite la puissance sonore des balladeurs ! même sur le site de vente en ligne de la  fnac il n'y en a plus !


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2002)

t'es sur de ton coup ?!
ça me semble enorme comme histoire.... surtout que l'ipod n'est pas simplement un balladeur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2002)

Je vient d'avoir confirmation a la fnac des thernes il les ont tous retirer hier soir, reste a savoir si tout le Pinot va suivre (surcouf notament)


----------



## sylko (20 Septembre 2002)

Vive l'Europe...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Septembre 2002)

Et dire que sur RTL ce matin, on en faisait l'éloge ! Bien la peine  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  On va se foutre de nous chez les cousins  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

Bizarre, l'ipod est sorti il y a un an et c'est seulement maintenant qu'ils s'en aperçoivent !!! 

J'en ai commandé un hier sur AS et il est parti aujourd'hui j'espere qu'Apple va pas tout stopper aussi.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2002)

si c'est une histoire de norme europeene, apple devrait reagir tres vite avec une version adaptée... surtout à la veille de noël !!!


----------



## polo50 (20 Septembre 2002)

oui je pense pas que la fnac restera longtemps sans le vendre
enfin à moins que la contrainte technique sois dure à surmonter pour apple ce serais étonant!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Septembre 2002)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *...surtout à la veille de noël !!!   *



97 jours !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  Les journées sont longues chez toi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2002)

les previsions de commandes des revendeurs, tous comme les catalogues de produits pour cette periode se font en ce moment, gros malin ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## polo50 (20 Septembre 2002)

et oui pour les commercants c est aujourd'hui  la veille de Noël le 20 décembre il prépare le carnaval déja ou les oeufs de paques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

L'Ipod rend-t-il sourd ? Est-il besoin qu'on attache les mains de ses possesseurs pour le savoir ?
Questions hautement interessantes pour la santé publique...
 Je suis contre les décibels en question qui vous pêtent l'oreille interne.
Le Big va être content,  car voilà un vieux thread qui refait étrangement surface. 
La masturbation ou l'ipod  ? les deux mon général ?
 Question cruciales !
Aimer le Mac c'est bien ! Mais si ses produits ou sa pratique en solitaire rendent sourd :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## g0g01 (20 Septembre 2002)

S'il s'agit bien du non respect de la norme limitant la puissance sonore sur les balladeurs et uniquement dans ce cas alors la Fnac a parfaitement fait son travail. La limite fixée à 100 db est déjà bien trop élevée, si en plus personne ne la respecte ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

Tout cela ressemble a une sombre histoire. La norme europeenne comme excuse semble bien grossière, et il n'y a que les naifs ici pour y croire. Et les sombres histoires, sont toujours des histoires de fric. Déjà que la fnac vendait les Macs a reculons. C'est bien Bilou et ses infames adeptes qui une fois de plus doivent ricaner dans leurs trous a rat.


----------



## polo50 (20 Septembre 2002)

Fnacouille a dit:
			
		

> * Tout cela ressemble a une sombre histoire. La norme europeenne comme excuse semble bien grossière, et il n'y a que les naifs ici pour y croire. Et les sombres histoires, sont toujours des histoires de fric. Déjà que la fnac vendait les Macs a reculons. C'est bien Bilou et ses infames adeptes qui une fois de plus doivent ricaner dans leurs trous a rat.   *



effectivement histoire à suivre car s il sagit de normes européennes on le saura tres vite car toute l 'europe va arrèter de le vendre et pas seulement la fnac mais tout les autres point de vente vont etre tot ou tard contrain de respecter la directive européenne dans ce cas la apple à du souscis à ce faire ca va faire qq dizaines de milliers de ipod a mettre à jour !


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2002)

Je ne mettrai pas a jour mon iPod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2002)

Certes, il faudra modifier quelques iPod mais ca n'entamera pas le succès du produit. La FNAC a tord de se priver d'un produit qui, selon un groupe d'étude américain, pourrait représenter un business de plusieurs centaines de millions de dollars en 2003 ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

Attendez mais les Archos et autres lecteurs MP3-disques durs portables de Creative Labs ils respectent les normes européennes eux??
Si c'est le cas, c'est malheureux mais Apple Europe a vraiment déconné de pas avoir prévu le coup, c'est vraiment dommage...

Ca serait bien qu'ils rattrappent le coup en sortant un iPod "conforme normes CE" avec écran couleur/lecteur Quicktime qui puisse se brancher directement sur un camescope DV pour rattraper le coup...


----------



## polo50 (20 Septembre 2002)

moi sur mon ipod acheté y a 9 mois y a un CE au dos ce qui veut dire que le produit est agrée et respecte la norme Européenne (sauf si apple a triché et collé le logo au dos du ipod sans en avoir l agréement ce qui me semble un peu gros pour une entreprise de la taille d apple)

Enfin au verra vite car si c est un pbl européen ca ne va pas rester qu au niveau de la fnac, moi actuellement je penche plus pour un crash
au niveau de la centrale d achat de la Fnac , une remise arrière dont les acheteurs fnacs sont tres friand qui n aurait pas été concédée à la fnac par Apple . à suivre...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2002)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> * moi sur mon ipod acheté y a 9 mois y a un CE au dos ce qui veut dire que le produit est agrée et respecte la norme Européenne (sauf si apple a triché et collé le logo au dos du ipod sans en avoir l agréement ce qui me semble un peu gros pour une entreprise de la taille d apple) (...) *



S'il y a un logo CE au dos de l'iPod, la Communauté européenne ne peut pas lui reprocher grand-chose... puisque ce produit a été approuvé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif C'est bizarre cette histoire tout de même...


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2002)

Une idée comme ça pour faire avancé les choses : prenez un téléphone est appeller plusieur fnac pour leurs demandé si ils ont des iPod en stock /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2002)

Bon je vient de lire ça a page 13 du manuel de mon iPod :

_*Éviter toutes diminution de l'acuité auditive

Attention* Vous risquez une perte d'audition permanenete si vous écoutez de la musique à très volume avec un casque ou des écouteurs, Avec le temps, vous pouvez vous habituer à un volume de son plus élevé qui peut vous paraître normal mais qui peut entraîner une détérioration de voytre ouÏe. Régles le volume de votre iPod à un niveau raisonnable pour éviter que cela ne vous arrive. Si vous éprouvez la sensation d'une sonnerie dans vos oreilles, diminuez le volume ou cessez d'utilizer votre iPod_


----------



## Blob (20 Septembre 2002)

L'iPod donne le cancer de l'oreille!! Ne l'achetez plus et donner moi ceux que vous avez déja acheté je me charge de leur .. élimination.... euh recyclage je voulais dire bien sur.

Je veux bien prendre le frais  de transport jusque dans ma poche a mon compte (dans la limite du raisonnable)

Sans déconner moi je dis c mackie qui a fumé la moquette en belgique ils sont tjrs vendu un copain en a acheté un pas plus tard qu'avant hier! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 L'iPod donne le cancer de l'oreille!! 
 <hr /></blockquote>
Mais non, c'est le *concert*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
pour mackie:
c'est une mention légale obligatoire (en fait pour se couvrir en cas de procès) que tu trouveras dans les notices de tous les appareil musicaux portatifs équipés de casque. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## polo50 (21 Septembre 2002)

pour contredire ce qui a été dit il est toujours en expo et en vente à la fnac des halles vu ce vendredi 20 septembre à 14h


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2002)

Normal certaine fnac on été Harcelé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (fnac micro notament)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (21 Septembre 2002)

ouiiinnnnnnn
moi ça fait 1 mois que je l'ai commandé chez Macway mon
Ipod 10Giga et le seuil mal aux oreilles que j'ai, c'est celui de mon telephone sur mon oreille avec Macway.
Si une ame charitable ou quelqu'un qui bosse chez MAcway peut faire
avancer le Smilblick.
merci d'avance  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nantucket (21 Septembre 2002)

Et puis ça fait quoi si la FNAC n'en vend plus ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Il n'y a pas assez de magasins qui en vendent en France ??

Le prix n'étant pas inférieur et le service après-vente pas plus rapide, je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est si grave.......


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2002)

L'info est reprise en coeur !

-l'éditeur du virus ( ACBM )
-même  macbidouille


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2002)

MacPlus a pas encore retransmis mais eux ils rament en général /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

J'ai acheté mon iPod à la fnac sans problème /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
Et puis rien que pour le retard(=&gt; incompétence et bureaucratie de merde) ils devraient pas appliquer leur loi à deux balles En plus pour 4% ils chipotes Ils sont vraiment cons à la commission européenne. En france, c'est bien connu, on applique pas les directives européennes donc on est peut-être sauvé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Au fait pourquoi ca ne toucherait que la fnac??? Et pis c'est important qu'il soit à la fnac rien que pour l'image et l'exposition! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2002)

En attendant vous pouvez toujour l'achetter sur  l'apple store euh au moins il le vendent sans posé de probleme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2002)

J'ai mit un bo bordel avec mon sujet ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif on en parle encore  ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2002)

J'ai posé la question dans une fnac, et effectivement, il n'y a plus de réapprovisionnement d' ipod, mais parce qu'apparemment, il ne vendraient plus que la version pc de l'ipod (compatible mac) qui n'a pas la même référence et qui n'est pas encore livrée, mais il reste quelques modèles en stock (version mac) qui sont exposés et à la vente.

D'ailleurs je trouve ça un peu con de la part d'apple de faire deux packages différents pour la version pc et mac (je saurais jeter un cd avec musicmatch si j'achète un ipod /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## jrosat (22 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

S'il y a un logo CE au dos de l'iPod, la Communauté européenne ne peut pas lui reprocher grand-chose... puisque ce produit a été approuvé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif C'est bizarre cette histoire tout de même...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour des consommateurs européens, vous n'êtes vraiment pas au courant de votre propre législation.

Le logo CE signifie seulement que le fabricant déclare sur l'honneur que son produit est conforme aux directives européennes.

Donc pas de test fait pour vérifier la déclaration, où du moins fait par un organisme indépendant.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif à vous de croire ou non le fabricant ... les associations de consommateurs en Suisse ont démontré qu'il n'était pas rare que les normes ne sont pas respectées même si le logo CE est présent.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jrosat:</font><hr />* 

Pour des consommateurs européens, vous n'êtes vraiment pas au courant de votre propre législation. (...) *<hr /></blockquote>

En même temps je suis excusé: la Suisse ne fait pas partie de l'Europe... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## turnover (22 Septembre 2002)

Alors là c'est fort !! Le logo CE indique que l'organisme (organisme  agrée) chargé de l'homologation des appareils à homologué ledit appareil.

L'ipod à donc été homologué par la CEE, la législation française à voté un texte diffférent :/

Moi je comprend pas la finalité, tout les autres lecteurs sont dans le même cas !!


----------



## polo50 (23 Septembre 2002)

oui cela dit il serait tres étonant qu un compagnie multinationale meme de taille moyenne ose mettre un logo CE sur ses produits sans en avoir l accord ou la conformité 

NON si pbl il y a car moi j ai pas entendu ce son de cloche de la part des fnacs mais plus un probleme de production (ca c est pas nouveau chez apple) lié a une tres forte demande du produit ils en atendent de nouveaux mais pas avant début octobre au mieux 

alors si pbl il y a je disais ce n est pas une loi européenne qui en serais à l origine mais une bonne loi FRANCO FRANCAISE dailleurs pour les curieux macbidouille à publié le texte de loi il y a 2 jours dans ses news !  

bref n aurait on pas fait bcp de bruit pour rien ?


----------



## turnover (23 Septembre 2002)

Je pense la même chose que toi polo !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2002)

Macplus vient juste de réagir (aprés 3 jours) mais il ne parle pas de ce sujet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## benjamin (23 Septembre 2002)

Ça va, je crois que tu leur as finement bien fait comprendre que cela venait d'ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
El le GroundZero (mais qui cela peut-il bien être /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif ) qui en a remis une couche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2002)

En tout cas je suis bien content de moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (23 Septembre 2002)

En tout cas ca résoud pas le blem /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
Si apple prend autant de temps à réagir que macplus à se rendre compte du problème on est pas arrivé!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2002)

Si si il y  un moyen simple ! pour moi cette loi signifie qu'on est pas assez grand pour baisser soit même le volume d'un baladeur ! donc soyons raisonnable et baissons le son ! et aussi achetez votre iPod sur  l'apple store /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## polo50 (23 Septembre 2002)

attention si le texte de loi publié sur Macbidouille il y a 2 jours
(la seule info qui à creusée un peu le fond du problème)  révelle que le ipod est bien en infraction avec la loi francaise Je suis pas juriste et d une et d'autre part j ai pas encore fait le compratif entre la norme US publiée dans les spe technique de Apple et les normes francaise qui sont elles encore différentes des Normes Européennes ? bref soit on tombe dans un débat juridique avec intervention des avocats d'apple pour dire que la loi Francaise n est pas en accord avec la loi &gt;européenne bon la je me perds car j ai pas les données juridique du problème donc on va dire juste 2 choses soit Apple réinstalle dans QQ semaines ses Ipods partout en france meme dans les Fnacs (désision juridique) soit elle les changes au profit de Ipod bridé pour la france et dans ce dernier cas Apple va rater ses fetes de Noël en france ! et dans ce dernier cas encore pas la peine de commander suer l apple store car ils n auront pas plus le droit de le vendre ! à suivre donc et ceux q uil s l ont pas lu allez lire le texte de loi qu a publié macbidouille !


----------



## TheRV (24 Septembre 2002)

Perso je m'en sert tous les jours, meme pour faire du cyclisme (il faut du volume sinon tu n'entands rien) et je ne suis pas sourd!!

c stupide de brider l'appareil, surtout que certains MP3 sont moins forts que d'autres....


----------



## Ryu (24 Septembre 2002)

En ce qui concerne les règles françaises sur les produits, il y a ce qu'ils appellent l'harmonisation... disons ils ont harmonisé les règles sur les produits pour qu'ils puissent circuler en Europe sans rencontrer d'obstacles nationaux de chaque pays membres. La... si l'iPod a été certifié par l'Europe mais jugé inacceptable par le gouvernement français, c'est généralement l'avis de l'Europe qui emporte. Alors, aucune inquiétude pour la Pomme.


----------



## g0g01 (24 Septembre 2002)

Aaaaah RV n'est pas sourd, content de te l'entendre dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Je te garde tout de même une place sur le forum de France acouphènes, sait on jamais car le jour où tu te rendras compte que tu as commis une erreur tu pourras tjrs venir pleurer chez nous car c'est tout ce que tu seras encore capable de faire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Sur ce et avec bcp de cynisme, je te la souhaite bien bonne.
A+


----------



## vm (24 Septembre 2002)

il faidra demander cela la JR
non pas JR de Dallas
mais JR Cazeneuve PDG Apple France
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=93336


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par TheRV:</font><hr />* Perso je m'en sert tous les jours, meme pour faire du cyclisme (il faut du volume sinon tu n'entands rien) et je ne suis pas sourd!!

c stupide de brider l'appareil, surtout que certains MP3 sont moins forts que d'autres....   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'espère que tu parles de vélo d'appartement. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

